# Burnett Bay has it's Lunkers



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrates to Chad Prousdal for his 10.3 pound trout caught in Burnett Bay. Measured over 30" and was caught on plastic. :dance:

Baytown Sun Janruary 7th, 2009


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Saw that young man and his trout and a new reel and rod to do it with. It might of been frozen for the picture but this big girl is going on the wall. I've never caught anything over 7lbs and I am a little older than JAWS2.

I'll try to scan that article if I can find the paper. Nice picture.

John


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

great, bay is going to be packed this weekend! wonderful fish though


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Only saw about 30 trailers in the bayland lot this morning and mostly guides. Maybe joe the fisherman will push the guides to another location Friday.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I gotta see this fish. I couldn't find an aticle in The Sun.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

The better get their fishing in now! That front is suppose to come through Sat. morning now, they keep moving it up!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

That picture was in the paper under the artcle titled " No Lump of Coal", can't find it on the internet.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

*hoss!*

any time you catch a 30" it's huge, but in galvatraz, it's a hoss! congrats to that guy.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Burnett bay is back there too... Lots of mudd i am sure. Good job... Those 30"+ fish in the Galvez system are hard to come by.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I was in there yesterday and only saw 4 boats.....of course I only caught 1 red. I'd kill for a 30" trout.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

No lump of coal under what categorie?
I looked in sports and couldn't find it.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

KK2, I am not near home plate and hope I have saved that paper. The article was in the middle of the paper with the guys picture holding the fish and don't recall the section. If your near a paper from yesterday you will see it. Call them if you can get it via email. I'm in a training class till lunch. lol so much for training.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

The date of the paper, 7th?


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes it was the 7th. Lord make me right or give me eye glasses.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

My father said he still has his paper and is going to save it.

See you in Burnett or below the dam, it's all good.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey just add water 2, get back too work dont you have some estimating too do?????


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

He needs to find that article and post it.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Any 10lb trout is hard to come by. What a fish, wonder how old they are when they get that big?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for blabbin Chad! Wasn't enough boats and yaks in Burnett already! And it's Chad Trousdale, not Prousdale. Leave it to the Baytown Sun.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats funny scubaru. I honestly think Burnets secret got out awhile back.
Actually it was small secret around Dec. 13th & 14th when I help my fishing tournament. Second place teams stringer came from Burnet.
I do like that place though.
I have an idea where he caught the fish, just waiting to see just how much info Chadly puts out.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's what he emailed me on the 5th, Potlickers go to town!

_I* caught it in around the Fred Hartman bridge using a pink fat boy corkie, how are things going for yall over there?*_


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Interesting? 
Fred Hartman & Burnet?
Yea, I can see it.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't you just love that AROUND the Fred Hartman Bridge after catching the lifetime fish for this young lad. A fisherman is born. Why doesn't he say the barge channel up towards dupont docks, exxon dock near Scotts, drifting Scotts fishing the east shoreline of the brownwood park, crystal bay near the old boathouse channel or just, the third power pole in Burnett up towards lynchburg rd. That's were he caught it, unless it was near the ferry landing west side, whites lake or the San Jacinto near I-10 or HWY90. A lot of water to cover. The paper said he said Burnett Bay and they got his name wrong? Scubaru, where did you get your info sir.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

scubaru said:


> Here's what he emailed me on the 5th, Potlickers go to town!
> 
> _I* caught it in around the Fred Hartman bridge using a pink fat boy corkie, how are things going for yall over there?*_


Chad Trousdale


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't wait to see the boats stacked underneath the bridge.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

back when they had troutmasters a couple of the winning stringers came from burnett. hell i fished back there when if you saw 5 boats it was crowded! lol


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*I'd keep this to yourselves it might get OUT to the potlickers*

As a Baytownian I apologize for my home paper saying Burnett Bay, supplied by Chad. They either got it wrong or right, nevertheless look out bertha I'm coming through at full throttle straight for the bridge. Can someone stop the ship traffic please. We are on the lookout for a large school of 10 pound trout that eat pink corkies.

I'm glad I got the last pink corkie being that's all these troutzillas will bite on. Being you and old young Chad are good buds scubaru, let him know we kneel to the newest *GOLD* member of local lunker club and wish him more abundant catches in the....... forbidden zone. :an5:

Yall be safe now ya hear! :dance:Steve


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Chris, stay home young man, it's not safe up there.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Great Post JAWS2. I'm headed home from operations training day and will have that picture up by 7:30pm. I know I have it.

Forbidden Zone. That is good.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Burnett*

I heard about that fish yesterday morning, guess news travels fast. lol Burnett has plenty of traffic, not to worry. I spent all day up there and didnt see any 10lbers caught. Very few fish caught matter of fact. Boats coming and going all day. With the amount of traffic it gets now Id expect the big girls to move, they dont like being run over all day. lol

Left this chunk there if anyone needs a warm up before they go after that 10.

Z


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

There's a little reef under the Hartman we usually wade early, you have to find it with your depth finder on the La Porte side. Usually produces some big girls this time of year using Brown Lure 'Solos' tandem rigged like spec rigs.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*OK best I can do*

Darn this was tough hope it works. Caught Chistmas not lately. Took the paper a while I guess.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

this morning I caught a 39 in 23# trout in black duck bay you should all go over there and not fish burnett this weekend :rotfl: ....the trout are bigger in black duck  ...Fish of a lifetime there congrats to chad


----------



## spank'em (Jul 26, 2007)

Big trout have been coming from that area for years.I landed a 29" 2weeks ago.my first over 25".Lots of big fish between Morgans point and San Jacinto river.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*The One Cast Wonder*

To set the record strait I am the one who took Chad fishing that day. Yes the fish was 30" but not 10lbs more like 9. And yes he did catch it on a corky fat boy that I gave him, taught him how to use it and five cast later look what you get. That was the biggest fish of the day, but not the only one. All of you that are a little upset about letting the secret out can thank his new lovely wife Kristi for putting the picture in the paper. She is soooo proud of her hubbie. Also I have taken him fishing one other time since, he ended the day with a skunk. His new name is the ONE CAST WONDER.


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

If anyone is angry about some secret that Burnett bay holding nice big trout this time of year has been let out to the public for whatever reason is wrong. I used to fish thier alot but have not been back for about 6 yrs because of the boat traffic in the winter time. IMO 5 + boats are to much. It has been a known winter hot spot since ive been salt water fishing for 16yrs but it is usually about a month of good fishing and then it turns off depending on what type of winter we have. I saw the fish. He is my nieghbor and it is what it is a big trout and it was caught in Burnett bay. I hope this helps clear some views on the monster.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

ICAST4REDS said:


> If anyone is angry about some secret that Burnett bay holding nice big trout this time of year has been let out to the public for whatever reason is wrong. I used to fish thier alot but have not been back for about 6 yrs because of the boat traffic in the winter time. IMO 5 + boats are to much. It has been a known winter hot spot since ive been salt water fishing for 16yrs but it is usually about a month of good fishing and then it turns off depending on what type of winter we have. I saw the fish. He is my nieghbor and it is what it is a big trout and it was caught in Burnett bay. I hope this helps clear some views on the monster.


someone sounds jealous, 16 years isnt much in this arena. i went on my first wade when i was four, ive been saltwater fishing for 16 years as well, lol. its public water, its not wrong... its fishing, you think by now you would know the secret to get around the boat traffic in burnett


----------



## ICAST4REDS (Jul 24, 2008)

I do know the secret, it is to stay away. on another report i read a camo boat (i believe) was talking to trinitybay master18 about running 50 yards in front of his boat and TBM18 said no way. This is why I stay out. If you are implying that i am jealous youre wrong i am very proud of Chad and his trout.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

yall sound like a bunch of women.....  this thread needs to be moved to soap board.... cant a guy just catch a nice fish!.... IT SHOULD GO LIKE THIS - Chad catches 30" trout, pic, location and lure if he wants to report..... leave it alone, its a REPORT!!!!!!


----------

